# Roundworms in hens?!!



## Pullet (May 19, 2015)

2 days ago I wormed all of my hens with safe guard liquid goat de-wormer. 

2ml for the larger hens, 1.5 for medium sized hens and 1ml for the smaller hens, some where in between like 1.75 or 1.25 ml.

2 days ago (the day I wormed all of my hens and found the first worm) I found a worm which on Byc I figured out to be a large round worm. I wormed like I said before with the safe guard goat de-wormer with a syringe. Today I found another worm, again it was alive just like the one I saw before 









I put a bucket over it because I have no idea how to dispose of it. And my hens seem to have greenish diarrhea and when some try to poop they don't poop at all or maybe just a little watery stuff. Some are pooping normal though.

My questions are... If the worms are large round worms why are they still alive.

My next question is does the worm above look like a large round worm to you

And how much longer should I worm my hens and how do dispose of the worm? One more question... Why are my hens having weird watery diarrhea?!!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It will take them a while to die.

Wait 2 weeks and worm again

The wormer has upset their systems and it should quickly return to normal


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Pullet said:


> 2 days ago I wormed all of my hens with safe guard liquid goat de-wormer.
> 
> 2ml for the larger hens, 1.5 for medium sized hens and 1ml for the smaller hens, some where in between like 1.75 or 1.25 ml.


Where did you get the "Amount" measurement for each chicken? How did you give it to them? Just seems kinda "much" per chicken to me---but I do not know.


----------



## Pullet (May 19, 2015)

I got I off of BYC. I hope they're right about this. I gave it to them by syringe. The larger hens 7-8 lbs I gave 2 ml the ones around 5-6 lbs I have 1.5 ml and the smaller ones got around 1 ml. It said on Backyardchickens.com to did this for 3 days straight.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Pullet said:


> I got I off of BYC. I hope they're right about this. I gave it to them by syringe. The larger hens 7-8 lbs I gave 2 ml the ones around 5-6 lbs I have 1.5 ml and the smaller ones got around 1 ml. It said on Backyardchickens.com to did this for 3 days straight.


---Well it might work, but Look on the container----2.3ml is for a 100lb animal. 1.2 is for a 50lb animal. I am no vet but you are giving them enough to kill them or make them really sick----in my opinion. 

I spent $125 and 6 hours to find out what was wrong with some of my chickens a year ago and was recommended to use safe-guard for the chickens by the Doctor of Veterinarian Med. at a rate of 5ml per gallon of water-----for round worms. 10 ml for tape worms with mixing instructions to put this in their water using no more water than they can drink in a day------meaning if you got 10 chickens and they only drink 1/2 gallon per day of water on average----only mix that much at that mixing instructions-----1/2 of what you would use in a gallon. Mix a fresh batch daily. My Chickens are healthy. I have as many as 1200+ at a time.

One other thing-----if I only want to do some of my chickens----I pen/seperate them away from the rest.


----------



## Pullet (May 19, 2015)

So should I mix about 5ml or 10ml of the safe guard goat De-wormer into their water a day. I have 17 hens and I think they drink about a gallon or two a day.

Can I have other water out for them or will this dilute the wormer from the other water? Thanks


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Pullet said:


> So should I mix about 5ml or 10ml of the safe guard goat De-wormer into their water a day. I have 17 hens and I think they drink about a gallon or two a day.
> 
> Can I have other water out for them or will this dilute the wormer from the other water? Thanks


I would do the 10ml which will take care of All the worms----Mix 1 gallon, 10ml, Shake good. If they do not drink it all(should) in one day----mix 3/4 gal and 7 1/2ml example or 1 1/2 gallon and 15ml---whatever you feel they need----I have had to mix another 1/2 gallon to get them through the rest of the day. Make sure you remove ALL their other water the evening/night before----You should discard all eggs for eating for at least 2 weeks. I always hatched the eggs with nice healthy chicks hatched. You still do this for 3 days, but I think you gave them enough for the first day already---LOL.

Edited to add----you want this to be the only drinking water they get for 3 days(2 more in your case)----so no free-ranging if there is somewhere(pond/ditch/pool/etc where they can get other water.


----------



## Targe (Sep 14, 2014)

Pullet said:


> So should I mix about 5ml or 10ml of the safe guard goat De-wormer into their water a day. I have 17 hens and I think they drink about a gallon or two a day.
> 
> Can I have other water out for them or will this dilute the wormer from the other water? Thanks


I have not read all of this thread's replies so this may have already been mentioned but just a note: * the goat wormer SafeGuard DOES NOT WORK on tape worms in our area.*

So I'm unsure of its effectiveness on other worms including round worms in chickens.

We use EquiMax to rid goats of the occasional tapeworm. Although it has Ivermectin in it, too, the active ingredient that kills tapeworms Praziquantel (spelling?) We've also used valbazen (albendazole) liquid cattle/sheep wormer and also Zimectrin gold equine wormer (the latter also has Praziquantel in it).

IN MY OPINION, Safe Guard as a goat wormer should be taken off the market. (Your experience may be different).


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Targe said:


> *the goat wormer SafeGuard DOES NOT WORK on tape worms in our area.*
> 
> 
> IN MY OPINION, Safe Guard as a goat wormer should be taken off the market. (Your experience may be different).


I know nothing about worming goats. A year ago, I had Tape worms in my chickens----the worse they (Clemson/Vet) had seen. I had chickens dying, sick chickens. They told me to use SafeGuard Goat Wormer, mixed by their instructions for my chickens. The chickens started improving and from their weight and looks I have some very healthy chickens. I am thankful for SafeGuard. So My experience is different. The Vet did tell me in order to kill Tape Worms, it takes a different/stronger mixing instructions than for other worms.

I am Sure there is other medicine that would work too---this is just what I was told to use that will work and is easy to find in most Feed/animal type stores.


----------



## Pullet (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for all your help. 

I've been worming them with the safe guard goat dewormer about every other day or so because some days I don't have enough time to worm all of my hens. 

About 7 days ago I started all my hens with 1ml to 2ml depending on their size. I gave it to them by mouth with a syringe because I read that it's more concreted and is more effective on the worms. Two days later I gave each hen 0.5 ml and so on... (I can't remember exactly how many days I did it).

My chickens seem to be doing better and I don't see anymore live worms in their poops, although I saw a dead baby worm in a poo in the roost.

One question,
Is it normal for a hen to have a larger abdomen then the others, she is bigger than most of the other hens and has lots of mussels... She's a STRONG hen. . It's been that way since about winter. Her poops look wired but she does eat dark moleberrys...


----------



## Pullet (May 19, 2015)

My hens belly is that way because she is internal laying. I found out a few days ago when she started acting strange.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Pullet said:


> My hens belly is that way because she is internal laying. I found out a few days ago when she started acting strange.


Will you explain "internal laying"? Are you talking about egg bound?


----------



## Pullet (May 19, 2015)

She's not egg bound but is similar to being egg bound.

All the eggs without shells are not being laid through her vent like normal and are being let into her abdominal cavity causing ascites which is also causing damage to her liver.


----------

